# 2012 - Neuanlage Teich & Terrasse endlich geht`s los



## Piddel (12. März 2012)

Hallo in die Runde,
es sind ja reichlich "Teichbauer/umbauer" schon richtig  fleissig in die neue Teichsaison gestartet. Dann will ich mal den heutigen Ruhetag ( hab Rücken ) nutzen und mein lang ersehntes und endlich machbares Umbauprojekt  vorstellen. 

*Mein ewiges Ärgernis der olle bruchreife Schuppen* - älteres Foto:



mal von der anderen Seite aus gesehen:


 im Hintergrund der Aufgang zum Haus

Und hier eine Skizze wie alles neugestaltet werden soll.
Der Schuppen wird aus den guten Holzresten entstehen ansonsten geht alles ins Osterfeuer !
Angedacht ist noch ein vernünftiges Garten/Holzhaus mit Vordach. Hier suche ich aber noch Sponsoren und auch nächstes Jahr braucht man ja Pläne:


 

Foto Teilabriss ( leider alles alleine / gefährlich ) aber mit Spassfaktorgarantie:


 

Also die ersten 4 m sind weg und ein Teilstück von dem .... Fundament ist versenkt/verbuddelt....
Weitere Bilder folgen - Digicam spinnt gerade - und allen Gleichgesinnten ein frohes Schaffen.


----------



## Christine (12. März 2012)

*AW: 2012 - Neuanlage Teich & Terrasse endlich geht`s los*

Hallo Piddel,

oh - da wird aber aufgerüstet 

Na denn viel Spaß, wird bestimmt eine interessante Doku!


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (12. März 2012)

*AW: 2012 - Neuanlage Teich & Terrasse endlich geht`s los*

Hallo Piddel,

Viel Spaß erstmal bei Deinem Projekt.

Ich würde das Fundament vollständig rausnehmen. Ich denke, es ärgert Dich ewig, wenn Du es nicht gleich rausmachst. 

Evtl. kannst Du ja überlegen, ob Du den Teich nicht gleich größer plannst und vieleicht in die Terasse integrierst. 2,3 m wird er breit, wenn ich es richtig gelesen habe. 
Wenn ich Deine Skizze richtig deute, kannst Du sicher 3 Meter breit machen (ist dann auch weniger Verschnitt) 

Grüße 

Thomas


----------



## Piddel (13. März 2012)

*AW: 2012 - Neuanlage Teich & Terrasse endlich geht`s los*

c....*.Moin.*

nochmal die Skizze in etwas größer.......irgendwie bin ich zu bl... mit dem Bilder einstellen...
Mehr Bilder und Antworten folgen


----------



## Piddel (15. März 2012)

*AW: 2012 - Neuanlage Teich & Terrasse endlich geht`s los*

Hallo,
@Christine: wird schon - versprochen...
@Thomas: habe den ersten Fundamentblock  wie folgt versenkt: 



 

und so für die Nachwelt erhalten...



 

Für den Rest brauch ich wohl einen Bohrhammer - mal sehen.


----------



## Piddel (28. März 2012)

*AW: 2012 - Neuanlage Teich & Terrasse endlich geht`s los*

....wat für ne ....Arbeit:

Zwischenstand und Foddos:



 
*Ansicht der geplanten Teichterrasse - 4 meter Schuppen sind weg - schon ein Unterschied*


 
*erstmal letztes Hindernis*


 
*Bohrhammer-Einsatz fast beendet - die Nachbarn wollten Ruhe - Rest heute*

Die Vorbereitungen für den eigentlichen Teichaushub sind fast fertig. Nur noch alle alten Platten hochnehmen und den endgültigen Platz für Neubau festlegen - mittels Schablone aus Kanthölzern. Alles in der Höhe ausrichten damit der ausgehobene Kies an die richtige Stelle kommt. Die anfallende Erde wird ringsum verteilt bzw. aufgefüllt damit später Rasen gesäet werden kann.

Das Schuppendach / Gerüst werde ich erstmal  noch stehen lassen. ( Vorderfront kommt weg )
Somit habe ich eine "überdachte" Teichbaustelle und kann auch bei schlechten Wetter den neuen Teich buddeln.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (28. März 2012)

*AW: 2012 - Neuanlage Teich & Terrasse endlich geht`s los*

Hallo Piddel,

na das schaut ja schon mal recht gut aus,

viel Ausdauer und Schaffenskraft wünscht Dir Markus.

LG Markus


----------



## Piddel (3. Apr. 2012)

*AW: 2012 - Neuanlage Teich & Terrasse endlich geht`s los*

Moin,
z.Zt. Baupause daher mal wieder Foddos: 

*wieder ein Teil weg - Dach bleibt erstmal wegen dem Schietwetter ( 4° + Schneeregen )*


 
*Das soll mal Teich werden:*


 

Nächste Schritte sind: 
- Umbau der Regenwasserleitung 
- drinnen hochnehmen der Platten
- vorläufige Teichrandobergrenze ermitteln und schonmal die Erde dafür verdichten
- Überlauf für den höheren neuen Teich hin zum alten Teich in das Fundament hauen

Aber erstmal gibt es ne neue Schubkarre bei ./. 20 % ...


----------



## Piddel (6. Apr. 2012)

*AW: 2012 - Neuanlage Teich & Terrasse endlich geht`s los*

Hallo,
mal ne Frage zwischendurch:

Welchen Abstand zwischen Wand ( KLinker - siehe letztes Foto ) und Beginn der Folie/Uferrand  ist sinnvoll ?...
Dachte so 25 cm zwischen Wand und Folienrand. Will ja auch nicht ünnötig Platz verschenken und großartig begehen wollte ich diesen  Bereich nicht - außer zu Wartungsarbeiten. 
Und davor kommen in den Teich ja große Sichtschutzverdeckungspflanzen ( __ Rohrkolben, __ Iris & Co ) um die Klinkerwand zu verdecken rein.


----------



## Olli.P (6. Apr. 2012)

*AW: 2012 - Neuanlage Teich & Terrasse endlich geht`s los*

Hi,

viel Spaß beim Baden während des Rückschnittes vom __ Rohrkolben im Herbst ! 

Du solltest schon so viel Platz lassen, dass du dich da vernünftig bewegen kannst! 

Bei allem anderen ärgerst du dich hinterher nur schwarz, glaub mir! 

Eine andere Möglichkeit wären evtl. zwei lange Gerüstbohlen von Ufer zu Ufer wenn du denn die Möglichkeit zum lagern hast. :smoki


----------



## Piddel (9. Apr. 2012)

*AW: 2012 - Neuanlage Teich & Terrasse endlich geht`s los*

Moin,
@Olaf: hab ich alles schon durch ....:__ nase

hier mal auf die Schnelle eine Skizze - wie es geplant ist:


 
Fakt ist, dass ich erstmal reichlich Kies rausholen muß wenn die Gehwegplatten rauskommen. Gleichzeitig muß ich den Uferrand höher bauen damit ich über dem  Niveau von dem Fundament liege. Dadurch hab ich sofort einen "Flachwasserbereich von ca. 40 cm  zur Verfügung und das soll auch so umgesetzt werden.
Sumpfbereich habe ich genung am alten Teich und daher freue ich mich auf den neuen Flachwasserbereich. 

Unschlüssig bin ich noch im Übergang zwischen Alt und Neu ob da Trittsteine hinkommen - evtl. Ideen was man da nehmen kann ?
Auf jedenfall wird eine Ufermatte ( bepflanzt und besamt usw. )  beide Teiche verbinden um den Höhenunterschied zu kaschieren .
In die Mörtelkisten kommen hochwüchsige Pflanzen - evtl. nach dem Prinzip Pflanzenfilter - eingesetzt.

Schönen Ostertag wünsche ich allen Lesern


----------



## Moonlight (9. Apr. 2012)

*AW: 2012 - Neuanlage Teich & Terrasse endlich geht`s los*

Wie wäre es mit einer Art Holzsteg? Sieht bestimmt hübsch aus. 
Trittsteine wären mir zu unsicher ... kurz die Balance verloren und schwups geht man baden ...


----------



## Piddel (11. Apr. 2012)

*AW: 2012 - Neuanlage Teich & Terrasse endlich geht`s los*

Hi Mandy,
das mit dem Holzsteg war auch meine erste Idee - hab ja eigentlich reichlich Holz über.
Gab dieses Jahr kein Osterfeuer -  weil ich einen kleinen Schuppen an anderer Stelle damit bauen werde.

Nee...bin noch auf der Suche nach einer Trittstein-Lösung hier im Forum.

LG Peter


----------



## Moonlight (11. Apr. 2012)

*AW: 2012 - Neuanlage Teich & Terrasse endlich geht`s los*

Okay, war ja auch nur meine Meinung ...
Mal schauen was Du so bewerkstelligst. Wird aber bestimmt schick 

Mandy

PS: hab nur dran gedacht, was wenn man mal 1Bierchen zuviel getrunken hat? Trittsteine sind dann ein echtes Problem ...


----------



## Kolja (11. Apr. 2012)

*AW: 2012 - Neuanlage Teich & Terrasse endlich geht`s los*

Hallo Piddel,

warum legst du die Trittsteine nicht auf den Uferwall/Ufermatte? Zwischen einzelnen Steinen, kann es doch immer noch schön wachsen. 

Habe noch ein Foto von Naturagard gefunden. Natürlich wieder in Besuchsstromdimensionen, aber bestimmt auch schmaler schön.


----------



## Piddel (12. Apr. 2012)

*AW: 2012 - Neuanlage Teich & Terrasse endlich geht`s los*



Moonlight schrieb:


> PS: hab nur dran gedacht, was wenn man mal 1Bierchen zuviel getrunken hat? Trittsteine sind dann ein echtes Problem ...



@Mandy: schmale Holzstege sind auch nicht ohne .....

Habe gestern die Stegvariante nochmal durchdacht - ging mir wieder in die Planungs-Ideen-Phase rein. So`n Steg macht doch eigentlich was bei größeren Teichen was her und dafür ist meine komplette Anlage ( wenn fährtich ) zu pfiffig.

@Andrea: um diesen Bereich geht es hier - Trittsteine sollen links rein
( Skizze ist aus einem anderen Beitrag von mir )





Grüße
Peter


----------



## Moonlight (12. Apr. 2012)

*AW: 2012 - Neuanlage Teich & Terrasse endlich geht`s los*



Piddel schrieb:


> .. schmale Holzstege sind auch nicht ohne .....



Ich dachte auch so an 50cm breit ... 
Aber mach mal ...   ...   ... 

Mandy


----------



## Kolja (12. Apr. 2012)

*AW: 2012 - Neuanlage Teich & Terrasse endlich geht`s los*

Hallo Piddel,

"Steine sollen links sein". Das hatte ich schon verstanden. Mir würde an dieser Stelle etwas breiteres mit Steinen obendrauf besser gefallen. Irgendwie "mehr aus einem Guss".

Aber die von Rolf vorgeschlagenen Steine sind natürlich sehr schön.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (12. Apr. 2012)

*AW: 2012 - Neuanlage Teich & Terrasse endlich geht`s los*

Hallo Piddel,

warst ja fleißig...

Hast Du Dir keinen Abbruchhammer gemietet und die Schweppesmannnummer gemacht?

Die Folie auf dem Fundament würde ich auf der jeweils überhängenden Seite nicht unter die Wasserlinie bringen, da dort die Kapilarkräfte dein Fundament auflösen könnten. 

Ich finde deinen Damm wirklich sehr gut, aber einen kompletten Teich finde ich von der Anlage her sinnvoller. Dann müßtest Du nochmal die Schweppesmannnummer machen... 

Obwohl es natürlich was für sich hat, so einen Damm durch den Teich. 

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Piddel (13. Apr. 2012)

*AW: 2012 - Neuanlage Teich & Terrasse endlich geht`s los*

Hallo,

@Thomas: Danke für den Hinweis auf eventuelle Fundamentauflösungserscheinungen. Zwar hat der Erbauer der Fundamente ( das gesamte Grundstück ist mit solchen Blöcken egal in welcher Funktion - voll damit ) sein Handwerk in sibirischer Kriegsgefangenschaft erlernt aber man kann ja nie wissen. Hätte ich nicht gewusst und auch drauf geachtet.
Auch mit dem gepumpten ( GsD ) Abbruchhammer war es trotzdem eine sch. Arbeit das restliche Stück zu erledigen. Mann fragt sich dabei. "Wie haben unsere Vorfahren Kirchen, Pyramiden,Tunnel, Kanäle usw. erschaffen ?" 

Auf der Suche nach einer Trittstein-Lösung bin ich auf eine neue Idee gekommen. Habe noch richtig alte Pflastersteine "Katzenköppe" ( vermutlich aus einer Altstadtgasse ) anderweitig als Beetabgrenzung verbuddelt. Die Dinger sind ca. 20 cm hoch und die werde ich mal austesten ob man daraus einen Verbund machen kann evtl. mit einem Spannband/Draht o.ä. - mal sehen.
Wenns funktioniert gibt es Foddos.

Am Wochenende geht es mit dem Bau eines neuen ( aus dem altem Holz ) Schuppen weiter. Leider muß der Teich warten aber kein ordentlichen Platz in der Nähe für  Werkzeug usw. zu haben nervt einfach.


----------



## Piddel (16. Apr. 2012)

*AW: 2012 - Neuanlage Teich & Terrasse endlich geht`s los*

Hallo,
am Wochenende konnten die ersten Schaufeln für den Teichbau bewegt werden.
Vorab noch Teile vom Schuppen abgerissen und das restliche Dach abgestützt da keine Verbindungen mehr der Mauerwand bestanden ( Lebensgefahr ) alles weggegammelt.

Den neuen Teichuferrand  eingeschalt und mit Erde / Kies aufgefüllt. Die Platten nach und nach raus und der Kies wird gleich an Ort und Stelle für das Auffüllen der neuen Terrasse verarbeitet. Die alten Platten drinnen und draußen bleiben bis zum Hochnehmen liegen damit kein unnötiger Dreck und Staub umherfliegt.

Mal 2 Beispielfoddos was gelaufen ist:


  + 

 

Heute nochmal 2 Meter Schuppen weggerissen und Kies incl. Platten probegelegt um erstmal einen Gesamteindruck zu erhalten. 
@Thomas: der Bohrhammer muß auch nochmal ran

MfG
Peter

NS Zwischendurch immer wieder paar Fadenalgenklumpen abgekeschert die plötzlich auftauchten


----------



## Piddel (20. Apr. 2012)

*AW: 2012 - Neuanlage Teich & Terrasse endlich geht`s los*

Moin,
die Platten und der Kies/Bausand sind raus und ich kann jetzt die einzelnen Bereiche Ufer/Feuchtzone und den Flachwasserteil abstecken und verdichten. Bin im Flachwasserbereich auf 40 cm gekommen. Jetzt kommt nur son Bausand gefüllt mit jede Menge Bauschutt. Auch ein Teil Fundamentüberschuß habe ich rausgeholt. Aber alles im Rahmen - hatte schlimmeres befürchtet.

Jetzt wo ich meinen Feind kenne kann es weitergehen mit dem Buddeln - mal sehen was noch kommt.
Der Bohrhammer kommt auch nochmal zum Einsatz - hier warte ich aber bis meine "netten"  Nachbarn auf der Terrasse sitzen....

Foddos:

 ...und nochmal 2 Meter Schuppen weg:



Jetzt ist der Zeitpunkt gekommen wo sich die Planung an die tatsächlichen Gegebenheiten anpassen muß und somit entstehen wieder neue Ideen bzw. Lösungen. Das eigentliche Teichprofil Uferzone/Flachwasser sowie der Tiefenbereich entsteht jetzt erst - Skizze folgt.

Allen Lesern ein schönes Wochenende !


----------



## Piddel (20. Apr. 2012)

*AW: 2012 - Neuanlage Teich & Terrasse endlich geht`s los*

Hallo,
- Flachwasserbereich  50 cm komplett ausgehoben
- an der Wand längs noch zusätzlich Gehwegplatten hochkant gesetzt - Uferrand hier 35 cm von der Wand weg hin zum Teichrand 
- Uferbereiche fertig "eingeschalt" und die Kanten erstmal mit Bohlen gesichert 
- jedemenge Bauschutt raus und wieder mit softiger Bauerde aufgefüllt damit keine scharfen Kanten für Überraschungen sorgen

In ca. 70 cm Tife ein Fundament aus L-Steinen entdeckt - Dann flog die Schaufel die Eggge und....:sauer

Morgen mal checken was da los ist und wieder neu planen.....


----------



## katja (20. Apr. 2012)

*AW: 2012 - Neuanlage Teich & Terrasse endlich geht`s los*



> In ca. 70 cm Tife ein Fundament aus L-Steinen entdeckt



das kommt mir bekannt vor, nur waren es bei mir h-steine


----------



## Piddel (22. Apr. 2012)

*AW: 2012 - Neuanlage Teich & Terrasse endlich geht`s los*

Hallo,
gestern blieben Schaufel und Schubkarre dem Neubau fern - Plan B wird geschmiedet ob ich die L-Steine ausbuddel ( sind 50 cm hoch und 25 cm breit im Schenkel ) oder den Tiefenbereich verkleinere ?...oder ? ....?

Dafür Nebenarbeiten erledigt: ausgegrabenen Bauschutt weggebracht, Kies und Bausand verfüllt wo es nur ging, dat olle Holz sortiert und teilweise entsorgt, nochmal 2 m Dach demontiert und die Dachplatten zerdonnert usw.

Nebenher auch schon Ableger von diversen Pflanzen aus`m Altteich für den Umzug vorbereitet. Das war die schönere Seite und hat Ablenkung von der der ganzen Plackerei und Umplanung gebracht - die richtige  Entspannung auch fürn Rücken.


----------



## Piddel (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: 2012 - Neuanlage Teich & Terrasse endlich geht`s los*

Hallo an alle Mitleser
So....die eigentliche Teichbaustelle ruht erstmal - dafür geht es an die geplante Terrasse ran ( mit immer neuen Ideen )..
Das Garagendach und Verblendungen müssen neu gemacht werden und er kann ja schlecht " übers Wasser " gehen. Habe den Uferbereich und die späteren Flachzonen soweit fertig ausgehoben.

Das eigentliche Teichprofil steht immer noch nicht endgültig fest und nervt irgendwie - Folienkauf usw.

Kleines Foto-Update:
Baustelle und Teichansichten *ALT-Teich bei Niedrigwasser*


----------



## Kolja (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: 2012 - Neuanlage Teich & Terrasse endlich geht`s los*

Hallo Piddel,

wenn ich die Fotos mit April-Bildern vergleiche. Da bist du doch schon ein gutes Stück weiter. 

Das mit dem Profil wird sich schon klären.


----------



## Piddel (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: 2012 - Neuanlage Teich & Terrasse endlich geht`s los*

Danke Andrea.........aber so ne Baustelle nervt ohne Ende. Werkzeug in der Garage oder im Keller oder in dem Rest-Schuppen usw. Deshalb mache ich die Terrasse fertig damit wenigstens auch dieses Elend ein Ende hat - mal ein Blick in die andere Richtung:

...das Bild sagt wohl 1000 Worte was noch ansteht......(mann/frau achte auf den Baumstumpf)


----------



## Kolja (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: 2012 - Neuanlage Teich & Terrasse endlich geht`s los*

Ja Piddel,

diese Baustellen. Mein Garten ist eine einzige Baustelle und auch mein Ziel ist : erst die Terrasse! Dann habe ich wenigstens einen Punkt, der schon mal halbwegs so ist, wie ich es mir vorstelle.

Da bin ich aber jetzt ganz gut dabei. Es fehlt nur noch Unkrautfolie und Kies (habe ich schon bestellt).

Gutes Durchhaltevermögen


----------



## Piddel (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: 2012 - Neuanlage Teich & Terrasse endlich geht`s los*

Hallo !

kleines Update:


 
Teichgrube mit Flachwasser/Uferrand-Vorbereitungen - rechts das restliche Fundament als Damm zwischen Alt und Neu



 
mal von der anderen Seite aus gesehen

Die restlichen 2 m Schuppen werden am Wochenende vermutlich abgerissen und dann sieht die ganze Anlage auch nicht mehr so düster aus.


----------



## Kolja (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: 2012 - Neuanlage Teich & Terrasse endlich geht`s los*

Hallo Piddel,

was macht die Baustelle?
Meine Terrasse ist auf jeden Fall fertig.


----------



## Piddel (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: 2012 - Neuanlage Teich & Terrasse endlich geht`s los*

Hallo Andrea,
ganz lieben Dank für deine Nachfrage. Der eigentliche Teich-Anbau wird wohl nicht realsisierbar sein. In 70 cm Tiefe habe ich ein Ringfundament freigelegt. Bisherige Versuche mit einem großen Bohrhammer sind kläglich und mühsam verlaufen.

Terrasse fast fertig - fehlen Bordsteine da Höhenunterschied zur Baumecke einfach zu groß ist. Aber der Strandkorb und bütten Deko sind schon plaziert.

Schuppen gebaut - richtig klasse geworden

Baumstumpf noch drinne - hier warte ich auf ein Sprengstoffkommando oder auf das Team von "Garten nach Wunsch"

Bilder folgen
LG Peter


----------



## Kolja (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: 2012 - Neuanlage Teich & Terrasse endlich geht`s los*

Hallo Peter,

na dann geh mal fotografieren.


----------



## Kolja (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: 2012 - Neuanlage Teich & Terrasse endlich geht`s los*

Hallo Peter,

wie sieht es aus bei dir?


----------

